# Question About Build



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey i plan to build a gaming system soon i have already fount the componets i will use but was wondering if anyone could over look it all and give me there suggestions for better performance, and tell me if everything will run well, I plan to use the system to play BF3, MW3, Black ops 2 .

COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - Newegg.com


OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Modular High Performance Power Supply compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom - Newegg.com


AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX - Newegg.com


CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 - Newegg.com


Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com


COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD AM3 - Newegg.com

LG Model UH12NS29 Black 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive - Newegg.com

LG IPS224V-PN Black 21.5" 14ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 5,000,000:1 - Newegg.com


I will also note later on when i get more money i plan to add this (audiophile)

Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe (70SB135000000) Sound Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you looked over our TSF recommended build list? http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

It holds every build that will fit your needs.

As for what you picked:

Change the GPU to either EVGA or Asus.

Change the PSU to either XFX or Seasonic for top quality.

Speed of the RAM?

No need to get a 3rd part cooler unless your going to OC.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

i most likley wouldnt be oc but if i dont use this build then i will need one under 1k$ being max my budget


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

would the 800$ build AMD you guys have be enough to play bf3?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Also you said change the gpu to EVGA or Asus on new egg the card in the 800$ AMD build is discontinued so i fount 2 7850's ASUS HD7850-DC-1GD5 Radeon HD 7850 1GB 

or ASUS HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2 Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - Newegg.com 

witch one would be the better?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ammw999 said:


> would the 800$ build AMD you guys have be enough to play bf3?


Yes it will be! It should play the game on Medium to High settings without problems.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

ok so sence the video card in the suggested 800$ build is no longer available i can use this ?

ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That card is fine. Since you have many options for memory, why not at least choose a 1600 speed memory, there is a big perceived difference from 1333.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well i decided im gonna go with the suggested 800$ AMD Build, And i will use what parts they have listed unless there is better available for same price, My main thing is i dont care what brand it is or what it looks like as long as i can play BF3 with no problems 60+ FPS would be ideal But my budget all together including monitor can not go above 1000$ i know that is pushing it but i think it can be done, If there's will, there's a way. PS Reason i say BF3 is cause i know BF3 is one of the most hardware intense games there is so i figure if i can play that game i should be able to play most any other game lol.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM listed in the $800 AMD build is 2x4GB of 1600MHz but is now $10 higher.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

So i have been doing some research on the parts in the 800$ AMD build all looks good except the cpu alot of people say the i5 out performs the FX 4170, I was wondering what anyone here had to say about that?


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Well the first obvious point to make is that the i5 will probably be around 50% more expensive.

Beyond that, let me link you to a review of the FX-8350, AMD's current flagship. It falls between the i5 3470 and 3570 in price and the final verdict is that both of those will outperform it in most circumstances. The FX will only shine in heavily multi-threaded applications, which is not something you're likely to encounter unless you're into media encoding or CAD. 

Current Intel cores simply output much more computing power per clock than anything AMD can conjure up. So if the i5 will outperform an FX-8350 in most situations, the FX-4170 likely has no chance. While you should be able to play current games with either brand, you'll be able to tell the difference in heavily CPU-dependent games like Skyrim and BF3 MP.

That said, I've been told that AMD has solid performance in the budget range. Of course that is basically its entire range compared to Intel's lineup. :grin: 

Frankly, if you're budgeting 800 to 1000$ for your build, go with an i5.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

what about the Phenom II x4 in my original build i chose it cause most say it is better than the 4k series plus its cheaper? For a 150$ extra i could go the i5 2500k route useing the 800$ intel build suggested mother board


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of using out-dated technology. It would be like going out today and buying Vista.

If you want a Intel build stick with the Ivy CPUs.

As for you using your CPU in the build above on the $800 AMD build...I'm not 100% sure on this but I don't believe you can use a AM3 CPU on a AM3+ socket motherboard.

The i5-3450 is a better CPU but not by all two much..

PassMark - Intel Core i5-3450 @ 3.10GHz - Price performance comparison

PassMark - AMD FX-4170 Quad-Core - Price performance comparison


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

I read somewhere that AM3 + is backwards compatible with AM3


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

If you look under details it says Phenom II under CPU Type


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I don't believe you can use a AM3 CPU on a AM3+ socket motherboard.


AM3+ sockets will accept AM3 processors. AM3+ processors will not physically fit an AM3 socket.

PS: AM3 and AM3+ are pin for pin identical, however the pins of an AM3+ proc are slightly larger in diameter, just large enough that they will not fit into an AM3 socket.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a feeling that it would be backwards compatible.

If you want then you can use the CPU you listed in post #1.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

So then back to the intel the 150$ isnt worth it? My plan is what ever i get i wanna make sure i can upgrade it to keep it up to date in future but also not have to switch mother boards and cpus cause that would get expensive


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a new build isnt it? Personally I would pick our Intel builds. I enjoy and use Inte CPUs only.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

yes its build im gonna start next week right now the amd build is at 972$ includes monitor keyboard etc.... the intel build with i5 is at 1107$ includes monitor etc.. aswell


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could save alot of money by doing somthing like this:

Acer S220HQLAbd Black 21.5" 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 ACM 100,000,000:1 (1000:1) - Newegg.com

Also both of those Intel or AMD builds will do you just fine. Will the Intel do a little better with gaming? Yeah but not so much where you should spend the extra money unless you want too.

As for your Sound Card. The built in sound on motherboards today is pretty good. No need to buy the card.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Battlefield 3 GPU & CPU Performance > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot

I was looking at that test and from what i seen ( might be looking at it wrong) but looks like phenom II x4 annd x6 along with 4170 keep up with i5 not to far behind ill just stick with amd


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't like/use those tests due to they don't say what the other PC parts they use.



> ill just stick with amd


Sounds like a plan! :thumb:


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Do have question tho i always thought gaming was mainly on the gpu like i know cpu does work but i always thought if you had super video card then your set?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kinda...Games are GPU heavy but other components help too! Like the RAM, HDD, CPU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

While the Intel cpus do have more "spunk" I am not convinced the average user will ever see the difference and you can save some $ with the Amd cpus.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> Do have question tho i always thought gaming was mainly on the gpu like i know cpu does work but i always thought if you had super video card then your set?


As you say, gaming is _mainly_ GPU-based. However, some games rely more on the CPU than others. You can see this in the benchmark I linked to before (which actually does list the hardware setup Masterchief :wink. In BF3 SP, performance is entirely equal across the board because it's campaign is mostly GPU dependent. They mention however that the MP is much more CPU-reliant, which I can confirm from experience with my previous build.

If you look at Skyrim however, you'll notice how the CPU affects performance at regular resolutions, with the FX falling 20 FPS short of other CPUs. Skyrim is optimized for 4 cores which is why the stronger Intel cores outperform AMD. This is mainly because shadow renders have to pass through DirectX which is where the CPU can bottleneck the GPU. You'll notice that in the third benchmark with the resolution driven to absurd levels, the GPU once again becomes the limiting factor. They used a GTX 680 by the way.

Ultimately I have to second Rich-M. Unless you're a "power user" or have specific needs such as media encoding (where the FX-8350 would be the better choice), you'll be fine with a cheaper AMD processor.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If BF3 64-player multiplayer is important to you, AMD's six-core processors are actually the most promising. The FX-4300 Vishera is only $140 on Newegg. An old Phenom II *x6* would be about the same if you can find one for cheaper. The game is one of few that can take advantage of more than four cores (but not hyperthreading).

Outside of massive multiplayer maps, BF3 is not very CPU-intensive and the Phenom II x4 965 listed in post #1 will be fine.

If the above is important to you, an FX-6100, 6200, or 6300 and a 7850/7870 would be a fine setup. If you choose a 7850 and use a 1080p monitor, be sure to select one with 2gb instead of 1gb. Gigabyte is also a reliable GPU manufacturer.

GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - Newegg.com
GIGABYTE GV-R787OC-2GD Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> While the Intel cpus do have more "spunk" I am not convinced the average user will ever see the difference and you can save some $ with the Amd cpus.


I remember reading an article a couple years back where someone had run a sort of unofficial test at a gaming convention. They had set up two high end, indentical-looking systems; one based on a second gen i5, the other on a Phenom II. They then invited players to choose which was the AMD and which the Intel. They found that very few picked correctly and that a coin flip was a better judge.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

gcavan said:


> I remember reading an article a couple years back where someone had run a sort of unofficial test at a gaming convention. They had set up two high end, indentical-looking systems; one based on a second gen i5, the other on a Phenom II. They then invited players to choose which was the AMD and which the Intel. They found that very few picked correctly and that a coin flip was a better judge.


Absolutely, only the most CPU-intensive games at the highest settings will suffer. Four years later they still totally get the job done - and that doesn't even count overclocking.

But my i5's still better :tongue:


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been reading on those higher end FX cpus look nice but there not true 8 core cpus? 4 are simulated?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

ammw999 said:


> I've been reading on those higher end FX cpus look nice but there not true 8 core cpus? 4 are simulated?


There are no simulated cores in the FX CPUs. Each pair of cores, or module, share some of the resources, unlike the Phenom II's in which each core had its own dedicated resources. It's just the design of the chip - their performance is fine.

While BF3 does benefit some in huge multiplayer from having six cores, there's no need to go up to eight cores.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well i do know this whatever i get will be better than my current A4-3300m with 6480g graphics LOL Altho i will say this little low end cpu with integrated graphics is nice i can play games with it right now on high mw3 nfsp12 etc.. but it does hang at times.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Games have just started making use of 4 cores. More cores are not going to be utilized by games.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Games have just started making use of 4 cores. More cores are not going to be utilized by games.


In a very small niche, gamers who play BF3's massive multiplayer matches (up to 64 players) actually benefit from going up to six cores. BF3 is the only game I know of that can properly utilize more than four cores (it cannot do the same with hyperthreading, however). The benefit manifests itself in higher minimum FPS, or essentially reducing/eliminating stutters in some of the more intense moments. Since it's multiplayer, stutter reduction is important.

Any other time your statement is correct.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

K so aside from cpu's what's everyone's opinion on network adapter's usb, pci etc... i need to get one but wanna make sure i get one that works lol i have 35mbps internet. Ive been looking at this but not sure if really worth the extra $

ASUS EA-N66 Dual-Band Wireless-N900, 3 in 1 Access Point/Repeater/Gigabit Ethernet Adapter IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n 1 x RJ-45 Ethernet port Up to 450Mbps downlink + 450Mbps uplink Wireless - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You really should try to do wired but that Asus card will do just fine.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

well problem is my router is far from where my room is at its in the living room my room is probably 50ft away


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not much then you could do then &#55357;&#56867;


Get the Asus card then.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have 1 more question i was reading about cable management and seen people sleeve there cables i fount a site that sells the cables but im not sure what cables i would need anyone know what cables my build would use? (the cables on the site are already sleeved)



Power Supply Cables | Page 2 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Unnecessary. The cables on the XFX supplies are fully sleeved at the factory. 

Besides, those in the link are for the Corsair HX line.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

well they got more under cables but what i mean is like i want red cables all threw the build when i put it together give custom look


PC Computer Cables - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Then get coloured sleeving and shrink wrap. 

Unless you choose a supply with fully modular cabling, the cables are permanently attached to the supply and are non-interchangeable. Also, after-market cables for modular supplies are usually brand specific.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> well problem is my router is far from where my room is at its in the living room my room is probably 50ft away


Maximum horizontal cable length for Cat5 cables is well over 300ft. Cat 6 at 10GBASE-T can still go over 150 feet. You might want to look into routing a cable through the drywall/ceiling/floor. If you still want to go wireless, remember to check if you can establish a stable connection from your room if you haven't done so already.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well see i rent the house im in and so i cant really do any drilling or stuff like that but my laptop im currently useing it is wireless works good


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops "usually" have better wi-fi reception abilities but you won't know until you try.
Online gaming will very possibly suffer using the limited capabilities of wi-fi.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I run a 50ft cable over the cabinets in my kitchen to get a hard connection in my bedroom. It's well worth the effort (and about the same cost as a decent wireless receiver). I played a lot of LoL wirelessly on my laptop and, while it can be usually fine, it's much more consistent to have a hard connection.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does longer ethernet cables affect the speed of the internet tho? im thinking i could run a cable around my house ( outside) from window to my window in my room i would need roughly 100ft cable to do this, i just hated to run the cable in my house and people step on it or whatever cause i really couldnt hide it


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

As Vadigor pointed out above, cat5 cables are made up to 328ft. Above that is the point that they _start_ to lose signal quality (400ft of cat5 could probably still function with occasional losses). I've personally laid many 100+ft cat5/6 cables for different businesses.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> Does longer ethernet cables affect the speed of the internet tho? im thinking i could run a cable around my house ( outside) from window to my window in my room i would need roughly 100ft cable to do this, i just hated to run the cable in my house and people step on it or whatever cause i really couldnt hide it


Having a loose cable around the house wouldn't be practical indeed. If you're okay with having a cable come through your window that would be a good solution. While they're not strictly meant for outdoor use, as long as the shielding around the cable is intact it shouldn't be a problem.

If you're on good terms with the house's owner, you could try getting him or her to sign off on installing the cable. It doesn't hurt to ask after all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have a 100 ft. of Cat 5 to my garage that has been exposed to IL. weather for over 10 yrs. with no issues.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is obviously exterior quality cable available though as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> There is obviously exterior quality cable available though as well.


Yes there is but at a very premium price. :smile:


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

what about this? i dont really understand it but it looks like it plugs in wall both then you plug ethernet to it to your computer? i uploaded a pic of my floor plan to give idea of what i have to work with far as space 



Newegg.com - TP-LINK TL-PA4010KIT High-speed AV 500Mbps Nano Powerline Adapter Starter Kit


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Update on my build tho i got the following parts ordered 

Monitor
PSU
GPU
CPU
Case
DVD Drive

All i have left is HDD and Ram witch i will get this week when i get paid so probably this friday i will have most of the parts i hope they come with detailed instructions lol dont want to damage anything


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> what about this? i dont really understand it but it looks like it plugs in wall both then you plug ethernet to it to your computer? i uploaded a pic of my floor plan to give idea of what i have to work with far as space


My concern is they need to be plugged directly into an outlet so you have no protection from current spikes or other power issues.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> Update on my build tho i got the following parts ordered
> 
> Monitor
> PSU
> ...


Brand & Model of parts ordered?
Before building- First, read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize yourself with the connections and locations.
Test on the bench prior to installing any components in the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

that all looks good but im just scared to short the motherboard the turn it on lol


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

parts ordered

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23" 5ms Widescreen Full HD 1080p LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASCR 20000:1 w/Speakers & HDMI - Newegg.com

ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Video Card - Newegg.com

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX - Newegg.com

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Black Interior - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just check and double check all wires you connect.Also be certain the board is off the base of the case either on brass standoffs or sometimes the cases have standoffs built in.


ammw999 said:


> that all looks good but im just scared to short the motherboard the turn it on lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> that all looks good but im just scared to short the motherboard the turn it on lol


If you follow the bench test precisely as described the Mobo will be on a non-conductive surface (Mobo box) so no shorting can occur.
If you use one standoff in the case , no more - no less,for each Mobo mounting hole, no Mobo short can occur. :smile:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> parts ordered


Memory and hard drive?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

ammw999 said:


> that all looks good but im just scared to short the motherboard the turn it on lol


It doesn't take long for you to become comfortable with bare components. It seems super-fragile at first but as long as you follow the precautions Tyree posted you'll be fine.

Personally, I'd never consider building without bench testing first. Any problem whatsoever becomes far more difficult if the case is involved.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well i do that befor i assemble it all what is ill be looking for to see if it works? and what are the stand offs? i mean i read about installing cpu to not get oil on it from fingers so ill just wear some surgical gloves to make sure its ok on that part and ill tripple check my wires befor i turn it on, gcavan im buying the memory and hdd this week when i get paid, BTW where would it be on the board that i will short to turn it on? do we have any videos?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Also i decided to go with the ethernet cable what cat should i get? cat5e cat6 i want to get high quaility cable make sure i can get most of my internet it is 35mbps internet and with my laptop i get close to 25mbps so if i can atleast get that ill be good

Link Depot C6M-50-WHB 50 ft. Cat 6 Color Network Cable - Newegg.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

For your purposes, there is no difference between cat5 and cat6 besides cost.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Second toothman, just get Cat5e.



ammw999 said:


> Well i do that befor i assemble it all what is ill be looking for to see if it works? and what are the stand offs? i mean i read about installing cpu to not get oil on it from fingers so ill just wear some surgical gloves to make sure its ok on that part and ill tripple check my wires befor i turn it on, gcavan im buying the memory and hdd this week when i get paid, BTW where would it be on the board that i will short to turn it on? do we have any videos?


The Gigabyte mainboard I just ordered came with a very comprehensive picture guide detailing the installation process. Your case may also have a manual detailing motherboard installation, though mine didn't. The standoffs are 9 open-top screws that you install in the holes provided in the case's motherboard tray. The motherboard rests on them and you secure it by screwing the 9 motherboard screws into them. Some cases will indicate which screw holes you need to use: ATX standoff locations are marked with an A and those are the ones you need. If they're not marked and you can't find out from the manual, you'll have to line up your mainboard with the PCI brackets and see which standoff locations align with the screw holes on the motherboard. The standoffs lift the mainboard up so it isn't in contact with the case itself, as that is what would cause it to short.

As for static, as long as you don't do anything stupid like rolling around on a carpet you should be fine. I ground myself by touching the grounding pin on a wall plug, but I'm not sure if these are standard in the States. Touching any metal object connected to the ground should clear any static charge you've built up. As long as you're not wearing a fleece sweater or working on a carpet you should be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> Well i do that befor i assemble it all what is ill be looking for to see if it works? and what are the stand offs? i mean i read about installing cpu to not get oil on it from fingers so ill just wear some surgical gloves to make sure its ok


Standoffs are brass inserts that thread into the cases Mobo tray to support the Mobo and isolate it from grounding to the case. They will come with the case (pic below) and you use one for every Mobo mounting hole.
The case will also come wuith screws to thread into the standoff to secure the Mobo.
Do not wear surgical gloves! Set the case on a non-conductive surface (wooden table works well) and touch a metal area of the case, with your free hand, prior to installing any component into the case.
There are a number of videos on You Tube about assembly but reading the Mobo manual and following the bench test guide will get it done.

50' good quality CAT5: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Accessories, Cables, Computer Cables, Network Cables, Network Ethernet Cables, Belkin, 50 ft., 5E


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

k now i know the word stand off threw me off but i know what they are now, i hope i can get the rebates for my items i bought its like 60$ but i need the receipt sticker i dont think i will get the items befor 28th when they expire 

Far as os goes should i buy os from new egg? how does that work do i get a disk or is it download? wish they still did how they used to buy computer get free disk with it lol also wonder should i get win 8 or 7 i prefer 7 but thinking about future with 8


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would bet most here would tell you to go with Windows 7 and you will buy a dvd from Newegg yes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will get a disc from Newegg but get the OEM version....it's cheaper.
When you "buy" a PC you get Windows but it's not free. 
+ 1 for going with 7.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> k now i know the word stand off threw me off but i know what they are now, i hope i can get the rebates for my items i bought its like 60$ but i need the receipt sticker i dont think i will get the items befor 28th when they expire


I would think that the rebate end date refers to the date of purchase, not the date at which the rebate request is sent in.

And yes, stick with 7. There's nothing in W8 that you need and plenty that you could hate. Oh, and in case you're in a school that is subscribed to Dreamspark Premium, you can get both for free.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most rebates have an expiration date regardless of the date of purchase, as indicated by


ammw999 said:


> i dont think i will get the items befor 28th when they expire


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah that sucks they should go by when you bought the item .... oh well  i used that pc parts picker website i suggest anyone in future use it fount cheaper prices lol


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In most instances, there is both a restriction on date of purchase and a time limit. 

For instance, the MIR on the HD 7870:
3. order-purchase date between 2/1/2013 and 2/28/2013 (Note this is not the date you recieve the item, but the date of the transaction of purchase)
4. The rebate request must be postmarked within thirty (30) days from date of purchase to qualify.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

so i will get my rebates? i bought it friday so the 22nd funny new egg says its shipped today didnt know they worked 7days week pretty cool i love newegg there fast!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> l i love newegg there fast!


As well as reliable and have excellent support.
That's why we buy from and recommend them as a source for PC parts.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Tyree said:


> As well as reliable and have excellent support.
> That's why we buy from and recommend them as a source for PC parts.




Yeah i have bought from them befor i bought a samsung hdd and a vantac sata ide adapter both purchases ive never had problem so i agree with recomendation of newegg!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you run into any problems with the build, post back.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> so i will get my rebates?


It is not an automatic thing. You have to request the rebate using the proper form which you can usually download from the Newegg product page.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

So just a update: i got the case, mother board, video card, disk drive, power supply yesterday WOW this stuff is nice the case is HUGE omg lol cant imagine what a large atx case looks like, the video card came in very nice box with extra stuff it seems to be of very nice quaility i examined all parts i got so far mother board seems to be very good aswell i didnt take it out of its bag but i looked at it threw the bag to inspect it, the power supply is Very nice glad we went with it the cables are wrapped with a nice strong carbon feel type material seems to be solid parts. Now just waiting on the ram to get here i went with the G skill sniper 2 x 4 GB 1866 ram it was only 3$ more so.. Also waiting on the HDD . 

Edit: i did recieve the monitor aswell it is nice aswell i tested it out last night watching moves


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

While you are waiting for the rest of your order, if you have not already done so, take some time to read your motherboard owner's manual. A few minutes now could save you hours of grief when it comes time for assembly.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

^+1. The manual will have clear picture instructions detailing the entire installation process. You should also consider a bench test as outlined by Tyree [post="4048837"]here[/post]. If any of your components are dead on arrival it will save you a lot of trouble as troubleshooting inside the case is much harder.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

k so i read the manual and have looked at mother board and such im lost on the case fans they have the molex connectors on them i read about daisy chaining them but dont really understand it? also the front fan has a led + - conectors where do those go? its for the led lights on the fan, O and also some of the connectors from case dont have the positive or negative marked on them i looked in mother board manual it shows where negative and positive goes but if the connectors dont specify what is what how do i know?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU will have Molex connectors for the case fans.
What type of connections do the fan lights have?
The fan lights are commonly powered through the 4-pin Molex that powers the fan and no extra connection is needed.
The colored wires are commonly positive and the white or black wires are commonly negative. "Some" Mobo's will even have + or- labels by the pins.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

well the fan led is like the power switch type connection skinny plastic type connector 










if you look at the green and white wires in pic youll see that has same type connector like im talking about


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Was your final case choice the Cooler Master HAF 922?

Those wires go to a switch on the top front which will allow you to turn the LED on the front fan on/off. Connect to the one on the left.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

yes i did choose haf 922 so where do they plug into on mother board?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Also for the video card it has 2 4 power connectors on it do i use the PCI E labeled wires from psu to plug into it?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

OK i got it all fighured out everything is in case hooked up and Running! led lights on fans on video card little lights on the computer beeps 1 time when it shows gigabyte gui page Question tho when i tried hooking it to my monitor with hdmi cable i get NO video but with VDI cable it works?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Should VDI be DVI? 
HDMI and DVI are both digital and offer the same video quality.
HDMI only offers Audio capabilities to the connection.
Are you connecting a PC monitor or a TV?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

its the asus VH238h monitor yes the DVI it works but hdmi doesnt not big deal as long as both have same quaility but still doesnt that mean somthing is wrong


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Its possible that you might need to actually install your mobo/ATI card specific drivers (AMD) before the HDMI connector will work properly (if you have not installed the lastest already).

It's also possible that if you monitor has sound, and you didn't install the AMD chipset/video drivers already that it's hanging your HDMI video as well - both go through the same cable.

In the device manager;

Right click the sound device menu and click "show disabled devices" and see if it's shown as being disabled -- you should have an AMD/ATI or "HD Audio Device" listed under the sound adapter listings alongside the onboard solution, and _it should not be greyed out_.

If it's listed as unknown / or only as a "High Definition Device" you need to install the latest AMD drivers and make sure the sound device for the AMD audio is showing up as installed (and listed properly in the device manager). I know it sounds like long steps but since HDMI audio and video are processed on the same HDMI cable it can have this effect with AMD builds, because the AMD chipset are intertwined with AMD video , which also controls .... HDMI recognition :smile:

And as an addendum, even if you monotor isn't sound capable, the same process applies for proper recognition of HDMI over an HDMI cable.


Anyway _my general point is_ try making sure you have updated AMD drivers for both chipset and also video and then see your HDMI cable will work. If not, you will eventually figure it out with help here and Tyree is right the quality of HDMI and DVI are identical.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ChronoGeek said:


> It's also possible that if you monitor has sound, and you didn't install the AMD chipset/video drivers already that it's hanging your HDMI video as well - both go through the same cable.


Interesting issue. His monitor is indeed sound-enabled. With my build using a 7850 HDMI would work without drivers as long as the cable was plugged in _before _booting the computer. Plugging it or any other video connectors in while it was running wouldn't work.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well i got pic want to put show you guys how i got it alll done and all not trying to divert attention or anything just wanted show ya guys! I still need just the HDD sucks had to buy by week lol but then it will completly finished i do have question tho i read that my cpu wont be able to use the 1866 sniper ram i bought and that it will underclock it and ill have to do bunch of muess to get it working? is that true


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Memory Standard for the GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AM3+ is DDR3 2000(O.C.) / 1866 / 1600 / 1333 / 1066. The 1866 RAM "should" run at it's rated speed. If the Mobo defaults it to a lower speed, you will need to set the speed in the Bios.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

k one more question i wasnt able to hook up the usb 3.0 wire that comes from the case on top front for those 2 ports i couldnt find a plug on motherboard for it but i do have 3 usb 2.0 plugs on mother board is there any adapter that can make that plug fit one or two of those usb 2.0 plugs on motherboard so i can still use those 2 usb ports on front of case? I put picture of the plug i have above


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> k one more question i wasnt able to hook up the usb 3.0 wire that comes from the case on top front for those 2 ports i couldnt find a plug on motherboard for it but i do have 3 usb 2.0 plugs on mother board is there any adapter that can make that plug fit one or two of those usb 2.0 plugs on motherboard so i can still use those 2 usb ports on front of case? I put picture of the plug i have above


Sadly, you purchased a motherboard without onboard USB3. Blame newegg for the misleading product name. If you want to use your case's USB3 ports you'll have to find an adapter or PCI card for the 20 pin connector. Something like this or this is an option, not sure if you'll be able to find a cheaper option or how reliable these expansion cards are.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

well i fount this Lian Li PW-IO2AH100 USB 3.0 (20pin) Header to USB 2.0 Header (PW-IO2AH100) - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

That seems like it should work but keep in mind that it connects to a single USB 2 port. You'll be able to use the USB3 connectors but they'll be as slow as USB2 ports, if not slower.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Vadigor said:


> Sadly, you purchased a motherboard without onboard USB3. Blame newegg for the misleading product name.



Newegg and Gigabyte both list 3.0 USB in their description and there are two USB 3.0 Ports located on the rear of the Mobo. The front panel USB ports are indicated as being USB 2.0 on the manufcatuer;s site with a note: (Note 4) Be sure to connect your USB device(s) to the USB 2.0/1.1 ports before the USB 3.0 driver is installed.
One needs to read the product details before purchase and the Mobo manual after purchase.
Newegg has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

ammw999 said:


> well i fount this Lian Li PW-IO2AH100 USB 3.0 (20pin) Header to USB 2.0 Header (PW-IO2AH100) - FrozenCPU.com


No that turns 3.0 into 2.0 usb. You need a pci card as you were shown.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

ammw999 said:


> well i fount this Lian Li PW-IO2AH100 USB 3.0 (20pin) Header to USB 2.0 Header (PW-IO2AH100) - FrozenCPU.com


This will work fine if you do not require USB 3.0 on the front. As stated the front ports will be downgraded to 2.0

Connect this to your rear 3.0 ports and feed the cable through one of the hose ports if you require 3.0 on the front.
Cooler Master USB 3.0 19pin to 2 external USB 3.0 Connectors - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Newegg and Gigabyte both list 3.0 USB in their description and there are two USB 3.0 Ports located on the rear of the Mobo.


Certainly, but it's easy for less tech-minded buyers to assume that a mainboard advertised as being equipped with USB 3 will let them use the USB 3 connectors on their case. The OP fell for exactly that after all, and it might indeed be an idea to return the board and get one with an internal USB 3 header.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

While it would be nice of Gigabyte to include the exact location of the particular USB ports, but the advertising is in fact accurate. 
No offense intended to the OP, but it's up to the buyer to thoroughly research any product before purchasing to insure they're getting what they want.


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

well it doesnt matter to me if its usb 2.0 or 3.0 i just want to get my front ports working lol ill buy this adapter and try it out all i do is charge phone stuff like that dont use flash drives or anything where speed would matter


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Then the adapter would be the way to go. If you decide to install one, please post back with the brand and your experiences. I'd be interested to know how well (or if :grin it worked.


----------

